# Zombie Apocalypse



## Mäuserich (8. Oktober 2010)

Grad auf nem anderem Board gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_für diejenigen die des englischen nicht so mächtig sind:
"Der Gegenstand zu deiner linken ist ab jetzt deine Waffe in der nahenden Zombie Apocalypse. Was ist es?_

Bei mir ist's der Ordner mit der Preisliste meines Arbeitsplatzes...


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Oktober 2010)

Ein Stapel Anträge ...


----------



## Manowar (8. Oktober 2010)

Liegen auf gleicher Höhe:
Eine Schieblehre und ein Bleistift..ich bin wohl verloren


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2010)

Eine CD Hülle mit einem Papierchen drauf...

...WOHO fürchtet euch ihr Zombies!


----------



## Held² (8. Oktober 2010)

Ein Laptop D:


----------



## El Homer (8. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Win, würde ich mal denken ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Oktober 2010)

Hoho, Zombies bewerfe ich dann mit meinem....LOCHER !!


----------



## Asayur (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab ne Tüte Gummibärchen und ne Flasche Sprite, ja, da heisst es wohl improvisieren!


----------



## Manowar (8. Oktober 2010)

Sooo jetzt bin ich zu Hause!
Mein Waffenschrank :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2010)

Nen USB-Stick und ein Cacao-Drink !!!! Ich fummle die Technik ausm USB-Stick und baue sie in die Cacao-Drink-Verpackung ein. Dann noch ein Zünder und BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄM.


----------



## Ennia (8. Oktober 2010)

Tischkalender -> fail.


----------



## Silmyiél (8. Oktober 2010)

Telefon,
Kaffeetasse mit Löffel (na wenigstens etwas), 
Glas Wasser,
N Haufen Ordner,
Tesafilm,
Tempo-taschentücher,
Spitzer, und ähm

mein Handy (damit könnte ich um Hilfe rufen, vlt kommt dann jemand mit nem Lineal oder dem Locher vorbei) xD


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2010)

Hm. Mein Brillenetui, eine Tasse Kaffee und eine Spindel CD-Rohlinge. Kaffee trinken für den Energieschub, Brille erstmal im Etui verstauen, Zombies mit den Rohlingen die Köpfe abflitzen, Brille im Stil von diesem Typ aus CSI:Miami aufsetzen und "YEEEEEAAAAH" sagen


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Oktober 2010)

*Silmyiél den Locher rüberreich*


----------



## Silmyiél (8. Oktober 2010)

ja .... JETZT bin ich bewaffnet. ...Los Zombies kommt zu mir ins Verderben.

In die Waffenhand kommt dann der "Gebucht-Stempel" der sich inzwischen von rechts nach links bewegt hat.


----------



## Dracun (8. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aldi Wasser


----------



## Edou (8. Oktober 2010)

Meine Wasserflasche und ne Leere Ticktack packung. Also hab ich Win, denn ich bin Macgyver und ich bau eine Bombe!


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

Mathe & Englischbuch 
win würd ich mal sagen 
die sind so scheiße da sterben sogar zombis


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab nen Spiegel daneben. Der spiegelt den Finger. Also hab ich als ne Waffe den Finger da. Aber das spiegelt sich immer unendlich weiter hin und her, dass ich eine Unendlichkeit erzeugt habe...damit hab ich die Zombieapokalypse gewonnen und den Nobelpreis gleich dazu.


----------



## Dominau (8. Oktober 2010)

Shice Zombies haben keine Chance wenn ich mit meiner Bürste komme!!


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Shice Zombies haben keine Chance wenn ich mit meiner Bürste komme!!



hat da jmd seine sekundären geschlechts merkmale zur beeinflussung von männern entdeckt ? 


süüüüüüüüüüüüß


----------



## Edou (8. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> hat da jmd seine sekundären geschlechts merkmale zur beeinflussung von männern entdeckt ?
> 
> 
> süüüüüüüüüüüüß



Da steht "Bürste" nicht Brüste, wäre auch komisch wenn man(n) seine Brüste links nebeneinem hat. 

Achso und jetz hab ich mein Desinfektions zeuch nebenmir mit dem ich mir grad die Hände eingerieben hab, damit Heil ich die Zombies, oder Töte sie...jenachdem wie Wirkung is. =)


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Oktober 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Da steht "Bürste" nicht Brüste, wäre auch komisch wenn man(n) seine Brüste links nebeneinem hat.



LOL

...da ich ja vorm Computer sitz, google ich mir Buffy herbei die erledigt Zombies mit links und dann geh ich mir ihr noch feiern...


----------



## Gerti (8. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, da steht einiges.... Salzstangen, nen Tonkrug aus Wacken, nen Taschenrechner,... ichh bekämpfe den Zombie quasi mit unordnung!


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab grad mein Fingerboard in meiner linken

Sie werden alle niedergemetzelt


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich merke es mir jeden Tag, also sollt ihr es auch hören:

*Zombies NIE mit Feuer töten! *

Ich würde Glamdring empfehlen, oder nen Langbogen 50 Pfund


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich merke es mir jeden Tag, also sollt ihr es auch hören:
> 
> *Zombies NIE mit Feuer töten! *
> 
> Ich würde Glamdring empfehlen, oder nen Langbogen 50 Pfund




wieso ned mit feuer?


----------



## Edou (8. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> wieso ned mit feuer?



Schlimm ist ein Zombie der dein Hirn Fressen will, schlimmer ist ein BRENNENDER Zombie der dein Hirn fressen will.


----------



## skyline930 (8. Oktober 2010)

Fail, Wasserflasche und ne Packung Nutella-Waffelröllchen.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Also ich hab grad mein Fingerboard in meiner linken
> 
> Sie werden alle niedergemetzelt



solangsam hats jeder verstanden


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> solangsam hats jeder verstanden




was verstanden


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> was verstanden



das du fingerboarder bist


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> das du fingerboarder bist




ja und?


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> ja und?



ich meine doch nur das es alle inzwischen wissen, brauchst es nicht immer wieder zubetonen


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2010)

Ein leeres Glas, eine Flasche und ein Deo! Den einen Zombie werfe ich das Glas an, die Splitter schneiden ihm die Gliedmassen ab. Dann werfe ich die Flasche in die Mitte der Zombies. Sie werden abgelenkt sein. In der Zeit gehe ich ausser Reichtweite und werfe das Deo mit aller Kraft zu den Zombies. *Bumm! *


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Oktober 2010)

Zu meiner Linken hab ich Anginetten
Soll heissen ich muss die Zombies wenigstens nicht mit Halsschmerzen bekämpfen


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Oktober 2010)

Mein Kater  Was will Frau mehr, als einen männlichen Beschützer. You never walk alone *sing*


----------



## Haggelo (9. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich meine doch nur das es alle inzwischen wissen, brauchst es nicht immer wieder zubetonen



macht er das ?


topic; eine käsestange


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2010)

Ne leere Cola-Flasche und ne Packung Taschentücher ...


----------



## Thoor (10. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne im ernst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Oktober 2010)

Faxgerät und eine Kaffeetasse


----------



## Tounho (12. Oktober 2010)

Mein 4kg Laptop
  /o
 	 -l-
      ^


----------



## Trolligerand (12. Oktober 2010)

meine banane, bananen geben vitamine zum bekämpfen von zombies!


----------



## Petersburg (12. Oktober 2010)

Hmm 50€ und meine PSP, ich besteche 4 Zombies mit dem Geld, die tragen mich dann auf meinem Thron durch die Welt, während ich auf meiner PSP zocke


----------



## SuperSaurfang (12. Oktober 2010)

eine pet-Flasche die hart wie beton ist


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. Oktober 2010)

Meine "Festina" Armbanduhr.


----------



## Sylpho (14. Oktober 2010)

hmm ... eigentlich nur mein Mäppchen, ziemlich doof in so einer Situation, wenn man allerdings bedekenkt das es unwarscheinlich ist würd ich sagen in dem Moment in dem ich angegriffen werd erscheinen sämtliche Chars die namentlich auf meim Mäpple stehen vor mir und kämpfen für mich
-> Los Pikachu!!!


----------



## TheEwanie (17. Oktober 2010)

Ne Couch....Year..Dadrauf mein Alienware Lappi und´n Kühlpad sowie ne Maus...Zombieeees un PES 2010. Da metzel ich alle mit ab.


----------



## Edou (17. Oktober 2010)

Hab grad mein Mathebuch beiseite liegen. Ich verwirre die Zombies mit Mathe Aufgaben!


----------



## Jengor (18. Oktober 2010)

Ein Handtuch

Was würde Ford Prefect jetzt machen?


----------



## iShock (26. Oktober 2010)

Eine Uhr... den Zombies mal richtig Zeitdruck machen *hust* und mit Daueralarm nerven


----------



## Reflox (31. Oktober 2010)

Ein Kugelschreiber.

Ich zeichne mir eine Zombiemaske und infiltriere sie.


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2010)

Meinen Xbox Controller....jetzt lad ich sie zum Spielen ein und Hoff das die unter Epileptischen Anfällen leiden. D:


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

Soll ich also den Zombies 
meine Freundin zum ... vernaschen geben?


----------



## Bananalisk (1. November 2010)

Meine Waffe die die Zombies onehitten würde... leider würd ich selbst dabei auch draufgehen... zu schrecklich


----------



## TheEwanie (1. November 2010)

Mein Kirschkernkissen, verbrennt!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2010)

Ne Sonnenbrille...

Camouflage


----------



## Ein Wandersmann (3. November 2010)

2 colaflaschen die mit nem gummiband zusammengebunden sind


----------



## Tilbie (3. November 2010)

eine leere Plastikflasche und nein keine harte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (7. November 2010)

Pappvasen!


----------



## Deck5 (9. November 2010)

ne zange....
geil jetzt bastele ich mir einen laser ^^
wenns schon ne sombie apokalypse gitb warum nicht auch nen laser


----------



## Kartonics (9. November 2010)

Ähh ein Cola Glas,Wärmekissen und ein Etiketir (??) Maschine...


Ich bastel mir ein Etiket wo draufsteht, dass ich ein Zombie bin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich zocke mit den Zombies erstmal ne Runde BlackOps.  Wenn sie abgelenkt sind schleich ich mich ganz ganz leise wech und WIN !


----------



## Nebelgänger (21. November 2010)

Damn it, I'm doomed!

Ein Ventilator, den ich leider benötige, um meinen Laptop zu kühlen...
Eine leere Wasserflasche.
Und eine Box von der Stereoanlage.

Wenn ich mit dem Gerümpel länger als 3 Sekunden überlebe, wäre MacGyver vermutlich stolz auf mich.


----------



## Soldus (21. November 2010)

Ein Locher,Pritt und Tipp-Ex.

Hmmm....Ich male Tippex auf den Boden, die werden abgelenkt, dann schmeiß ich den Locher auf sie und wenn sie am Boden liegen klebe ich sie mit Pritt fest. Gute Idee, oder?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. November 2010)

Ein Stuhl....ein gottverdammter Stuhl....ein gottverdammter Stuhl auf denen Klamotten liegen....ein gottverdammter Stuhl auf dem Klamotten liegen die ich morgen zur Schule anziehen werde........fuck yeah....


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (23. November 2010)

Die Zombies werden untergehen durch....... meinen Zeichenblock, meine Copic-Marker, meinen Sammelordner für Zeichnungen und das Bild meines superknuddligem Furry, den ich im Käptn Balu-Stil gezeichnet habe. Cuteness Overload.


----------



## Deathgnom (23. November 2010)

Einen Lötkolben und paar Kondensatoren ich schliese die Kondensatoren flasch an und jage die zombies in die Luft


----------



## Bandos (27. November 2010)

Hmmmm.... ich habe links neben mir: einen Duo Clock Wecker, Mein Verlege Messer inkl. Wechsel klingen und nen Halbvolles Glas mit Salsa Soße.

1. ich stelle den Wecker auf 30 sekunden ein und werfe ihn in die Menge um die Zombie Abzulenken
2. dann schleiche ich mich an und versuche ein paar Zombies mit meinen Verlegemesser zukillen
3. dann werfe ich mein Glas mit salsa Soße in die Menge und hoffe das es den gleichen effekt wie das Kotze Glas in L4D hat


----------



## Serpen (27. November 2010)

Die Zombies werden bei mir klein beigeben müssen, denn ich habe den Stowasser!!!!! Mit der geballten Kraft der Lateinischen Sprache und den Vokabeln werde ich die Zombies zu Kleinholz verarbeiten.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (27. November 2010)

Eine kleine gelbe Bastelschere.

Let´s Rock!


----------



## Talgur (28. November 2010)

ääääh

Eine fast leere 1,5l Cola Plastikflasche, Subwoofer und neh Cremedose 

Oh noez!


----------



## Arosk (28. November 2010)

The Almighty Getränkekarton!


----------



## Resch (30. November 2010)

Ein Locher, ein schnurloses Telefon eine Bananenschale und ein Stück Frischhaltefolie.


Ich schmeiss die Bananenschale in die Zombiemenge und hoffe das ein paar hinfallen, der nächste der zu mir kommt wird in dem Stück Folie eingepackt, der danach wird gelocht und dem letzten Zombie reiche ich das Telefon und sage seine Mutter wäre dran, dann kann ich mich in ruhe weg schleichen^^


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (1. Dezember 2010)

Ein Taschenrechner und eine Packung Kaugummis..

Ich konfrontiere die Zombies mit einer Berechnung der Unwahrscheinlichkeit ihrer Existenz und hoffe, daß sich ein Riss im Raum/Zeit-Kontinuum auftut und die Zombies verschlingt. Sollte das fehlschlagen, gebe ich den Zombies Kaugummis - wenn sie schon mein Gesicht fressen, dann bitte ohne Mundgeruch.


----------



## Kuya (29. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kein Scherz, liegt immer neber meinem PC, weil mein PC-Tisch auch mein "Arbeitsplatz" ist, und ich schon lange mein Wakizashi als Brieföffner benutze.
Da liegt zwar noch ein haufen anderer Krempel (alles links, weil rechts ist ne Wand^^), aber das war das exotischste.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In anbetracht der Tatsache, dass es hier aber um Zombies geht, und es damit nicht Orginell genug wäre, könnte ich noch mein "Glätteisen" nennen, dass liegt da nämlich auch seit ner Woche, weil ich so ordentlich bin.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Januar 2011)

Eine...BAUSTELLENWARNLEUCHTE Oh mein Gott



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Januar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Eine...BAUSTELLENWARNLEUCHTE Oh mein Gott



ui haste die von S21 mitgenommen...?

links von mir ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (25. Februar 2011)

2 leere und eine Halbvolle Wasserflasche... Und, OH MEIN GOTT, EINE GRÜNE TASSE !!!


----------



## Kuya (26. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...mit anderen Worten, heb nicht ab vom Acker... ohne deinen Tacker!


----------



## Reflox (12. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. März 2011)

Schere, Messer, Schraubenzieher, nen Energiedrink und der Herr der Ringe. Zum Glück habe ich Macgyver gesehen.


----------



## Alion (14. März 2011)

Ein riesen Ding von einem Multifunktionsdrucker. c.a. 30 kg schwer.
Wenn ich das Ding aus dem Fenster werfe kann ich damit die Zombies erschlagen. Funktioniert leider nur ein mal.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (14. März 2011)

Links neben mir steht im Moment mein HD TV. Ich schalte einfach RTL ein und alle hirnlosen Zombies setzen sich gebannt vor die Glotze.


----------



## Miss Mojo (15. März 2011)

Hilfe, neben mir steht ein schmaler Ordner und ein Telefon. Im zweifel entscheide ich mich aber doch für den Fineliner den ich dem Zombie ins Auge piecke! Dann noch mal ins andere und zack kann er mich nicht mehr sehen, das heisst er kann mich auch nicht mehr fressen! xD


----------



## eaglestar (15. März 2011)

Hängt am Monitor....ab morgen muss da eine Kettensäge hin! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## natario (23. März 2011)

Ein großes graues Kissen


----------



## Lassart (25. März 2011)

da liegt viel kram. N Buch, ne Bleckdose, n Taschenrechner, ne gebrauchte Rotzfahne, n Keramikelch und ne Kino 3D Brille.


----------



## LeWhopper (28. März 2011)

Nen Funkwecker und Fallout 3 hmmmm ich könnt die DVD benutzen


----------



## NamenloserHeld (28. März 2011)

Ein 4monate Alter Borderterrier - Mopsmischling ... hmm ich glaub nicht, dass er als Waffe einsetzbar ist -.-


----------



## natario (28. März 2011)

nen HTC Desire... es entwickelt eine tötliche Strahlung


----------



## Sabito (28. März 2011)

Mein "Sessel", wiegt so 10-15Kilo, steht links von mir, hätte aber noch 2 Fernbedienungen im Angebot (liegen nicht direkt links von mir eher viel mehr links udn leicht nach oben Verschoben).


----------



## Alux (28. März 2011)

hm ich hab hier Benzin fürn Zippo, Streichhölzer, ein Messer, Fernbedienungen da lässt sic hschon was machen... achja und an der Wand hängt noch ne Machete


----------



## Schrottinator (28. März 2011)

Visual C# 2010, Das Umfassende Handbuch. Mal schauen ob das Thema Exception Handling auch bei Zombies bescheit weiß. ^^


----------



## Azerak (28. März 2011)

*starrt auf den Tesa-Roller, das Guitar Hero Microphone und die Nagelschere...*
*fängt an jämmerlich zu weinen* 

Das wird nicht gut gehen T_T


----------



## Theopa (29. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefühlte 10 Kilo schwer, sollte ganz gut reinhaun^^

Zur Not lese ich daraus vor, da vergisst auch der härteste Zombie dass Untote nicht schlafen müssen.


----------

